# Sink set ups? What you got?



## roadpupp (Jun 12, 2012)

So I am still fitting out my workshop into a wine making lab. 

I have been looking at a plastic utility sink either single size or double. 

What do you all have for sinks and what do you wish you could have? What type of faucets or threaded fittings for attachments do you recommend?

I am considering two small utility sinks side by side in order to have two faucets with various sprayers and fittings. One downside to the larger double sink is that it is only set up with one faucet. 

Post up some pictures and comments please! I really want to do this right!


----------



## BobF (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a single plastic utility sink.

I wish it was a triple stainless.

It will likely end up being a double stainless, or anything as long as it's at least a double.

What I need more of is counter space ....


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a deep single utility sink. What I really wish I had was a deep double stainless sink with a long counter that drained into it. They can be had at most used restaurant places but they're expensive. Next a large commercial faucet for it and a separate faucet with a bottle rinser permanently attached to it. Thats my ideal dream sink.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a double utility sink in the basement with 1 spigot. I can soak bottles in one side and sill have the other available for use. I did think about connecting 2 T's in the lines and running a couple shutoffs to a hose connections so that I can utilize my carboy wand as well as the spigot but haven't gotten that far. I really need to go a good cleaning this summer in the cellar and get rid of some junk.


----------



## SarahRides (Jun 12, 2012)

This is what my father in law just installed for me in my basement, I LOOOOOVE it! It is huge! It doesn't have the divider in it, it is just one big sink, which I like. (Others may like it divided).

http://www.homedepot.com/Plumbing-U...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a canning sink. Left sink is larger and deeper, right sink is normal sink size.. Allows us to rack from the counter top to the lower sink on the left with ease.


----------



## BobF (Jun 12, 2012)

Kool. Two of those side-by-side ....


----------



## rodo (Jun 12, 2012)

This one works well for me .


----------



## BobF (Jun 12, 2012)

Rod - You suck! ;-)


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 12, 2012)

Lets see I need to delete the pic and post right.......... 

No fair if your a welder!


----------



## millwright01 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a deep plastic sink (laundry sink) It works well. I will suggest that you ensure that the tap is high enough to get carboys under. I ended up mounting my taps on the wall so I could get the carboy under it. A flexible tap I think would be better.


----------



## saddlebronze (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a single plastic laundry sink and it is OK, but the best setup would be a double at minimum and ideally a janitors floor sink next to that for carboys.


----------



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2012)

For those in or around Minneapolis, you might try [email protected] They have a resturant equipment a lot of the time.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 13, 2012)

My father renevated a doctor's office. Got a lab sink that the doctor did not want (new).


----------



## Rocky (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a single plastic sink with our old "goose neck" pull out faucet from our kitchen. It is okay but I wish I had at least a two bowl sink and a three bowl would be even better. Rodo's got the BEANS! Love that set up.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 13, 2012)

Rodo, What type of wood floor is that? It looks great! I have been thinking of doing a wood floor in my new winery, with a SS sink, but worry about ALL the water getting on the wood floor. [I can be messy] So is it laminate, real wood, combo? would you do it again? Thanks, Roy


----------



## rodo (Jun 13, 2012)

> Rodo, What type of wood floor is that? It looks great! I have been thinking
> of doing a wood floor in my new winery, with a SS sink, but worry about ALL the
> water getting on the wood floor. [I can be messy] So is it laminate, real wood,
> combo? would you do it again? Thanks, Roy


 
It's a 7MM laminate from Lowes made by Swiftlock (I still have an extra box). We have had some accidents, but get them cleaned up right away. It is holding up well and at this point in time, yes I would use it again.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Rod, I think you need to convert your sink to use foot pedals. Then you'll have the ultimate sink of all.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 14, 2012)

Rod, Thanks for the info, I'll check it out next trip to Lowe's. Roy


----------



## TimTheWiner (Jul 12, 2012)

This is a great thread, just what I have been looking for. I am interested to know what needs to be done if the water needs to be pumped UP to a drain. I want to put a double in my basement, and possibly branch off the laundry hookups for the water and draining (i think I can probably handle the install myself), but wondering if I need some kind of up pump or similar to get the water drained. Any suggestions?


----------



## JohnT (Jul 12, 2012)

Call a plumber (just kidding) 

Usually you need a sump basin that will collect the drained water, then pump it up to you septic line.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 12, 2012)

I have this exact box and pump in my basement. I got it at home depot.


----------



## TimTheWiner (Jul 12, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I have this exact box and pump in my basement. I got it at home depot.



So which one is that? The cheapest pump alone I can find is about $235 which would make a $200 sink a $500+ setup


----------



## joeswine (Jul 12, 2012)

*Doing more with less?*

YOUR SET UP SHOULD BE BALANCED AROUND YOUR WINE MAKING VOLUME AND PERSPECTIVE WINE MAKING.

I HAVE A SINGLE DEEP PLASTIC SINK,WITH A GOOSES HEAD COMBO SPRAY AND STANDARD ,ON THE LEFT SIDE( FOR STRICTLY HOT WATER AND POWER WASHING,WHICH i CAN CHANGE TO MY 5 FOOT HOSE FOR FILL BUCKETS OR WASHING LARGER ITEMS. A 5 FOOT STAINLESS STEEL TABLE WINE BOTTOM SHELF,ON THE RIGHT SIDE A 30 INCH SQUIRE STAINLESS STEEL ROLLING TABLE, BOTH ARE SLITELY TALLER THAN THE SINK, DISHWASHER FOR BOTTLES ,A STAINLESS STEEL ROLLING TABLE ,FOR MOVING THINKS AND PERFECT FOR MOVING MY PUMPS AND ACCESSORIES AROUND , , 
THESE ARE THE ITEMS THAT SERVICE ME THE MOST AND SAVE TIME AND WORK,.


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 12, 2012)

ShockwaveCT said:


> So which one is that? The cheapest pump alone I can find is about $235 which would make a $200 sink a $500+ setup



Unfortunately that sounds about right, I was a little shocked at the price too, but I had already bought the $200 sink online, so was at the point of no return by then! My father in law installed it for me. It is definitely worth every penny though, no more running up and down stairs every time I need to rinse something off or need some water.


----------



## tatud4life (Jul 12, 2012)

ShockwaveCT said:


> So which one is that? The cheapest pump alone I can find is about $235 which would make a $200 sink a $500+ setup


 

I bought this set up for my basment at Lowes and the pump was less than $150.00 if I remember right. It was a 3/4 horse sewage pump I think. It works wonderfully. The check valve still alarms me from time to time.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 12, 2012)

I mean, don't you all have a sink like Rodo and me? Yeah, Riiiiiiight!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 12, 2012)

ShockwaveCT said:


> So which one is that? The cheapest pump alone I can find is about $235 which would make a $200 sink a $500+ setup


 
Thats the one I have. I considered it a cheap date for the rewards I've got back from it. There is no getting around the $235 but you can chose the sink you get. I got a deep laundry tray for less than $75 and a typical laundry tray faucet for it. All for under $100. I would love to have the SS deep double sink that a few others have but I do not. 

So why is this $235 a cheap date? Look at the value you're adding to your house. Think of all the other uses for that sink also like cleaning up after painting and just the fact of having water in the basement now. 

The downside is, I have no way of venting mine to the outdoors so it is just vented to the open air in the basement. I do get a fowl oder from it when running water once in a while. A small price to pay.


----------



## TimTheWiner (Jul 12, 2012)

Well I may have gotten a little lucky and found a 1/4 hp laundry/utility pump for $20 on Craigslist. An hour drive but I think worth the savings. I just wish I didn't have two 180 degree turns deal with as I'd love a nice 6'-8' commercial unit.


----------



## Scott (Jul 13, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> The downside is, I have no way of venting mine to the outdoors so it is just vented to the open air in the basement. I do get a fowl oder from it when running water once in a while. A small price to pay.


 




Did you install an auto-vent on it?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 13, 2012)

Scott I did add one and took it back off. I actually tried two different ones. It seemed to slow my drain down too much.


----------



## TimTheWiner (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, I may have finally lucked out and got the deal (I think) of the century on a pump. Got this beaut (about 4 years old) on Craigslist for $20 with a 1 hour drive. Went kayaking half way at least so didn't seem too far. Seems to work great! Now I just need a sink.
This: http://www.filterace.com/p-270-hartell-ltp-1-sink-drain-laundry-tray-pump.aspx


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 13, 2012)

Awesome deal. Dang I'd set up another sink just for my lab at that price.


----------



## TimTheWiner (Jul 13, 2012)

Might sound like a dumb question but what is the proper name, if any, for this overheard sprayer. I definitely want to get one.


----------



## rodo (Jul 13, 2012)

> what is the proper name, if any, for this overheard sprayer


 
It is called a "prerinse sprayer" made by T&S Brass. There are more photos of it about half way down the following page.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f4/my-wine-making-room-cellar-6629/index3.html


----------



## FTC Wines (Jul 14, 2012)

After seeing Rod's sink again, I had to post about the "smallest SS sink for a winery" that I use. I have a SMALL SS wet bar sink, I did spend time to find one that a 5/6 gal. carboy would fit in standing up, [not much space left]. The sink is set in a pine cabinet "L" shaped with a granite tile top. It's a beautiful wet bar set up & works as my wine making area. Hope to have a Rodo style sink when I move my wine making operation to Florida. Roy


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm getting inspired to update my sink, here! I've got a double stainless steel sink in the basement bathroom, just off the winery---thank goodness! It's very convenient, but a bit too small for my use. If I tear out part of the wall, and rip out the old vanity, I can put in one of those double plastic utility sinks with a sprayer and such...

Johnna! Get me my sledge hammer! ::


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 14, 2012)

dangerdave said:


> I'm getting inspired to update my sink, here! I've got a double stainless steel sink in the basement bathroom, just off the winery---thank goodness! It's very convenient, but a bit too small for my use. If I tear out part of the wall, and rip out the old vanity, I can put in one of those double plastic utility sinks with a sprayer and such...
> 
> Johnna! Get me my sledge hammer! ::


 
Dave, kick it up a notch. Put in foot controlled faucets like in the hospitals.


----------

